# Excellent government website: Where your money goes



## Brendan Burgess (4 Oct 2017)

I am amazed that I have not seen this before today:

http://whereyourmoneygoes.gov.ie/en/


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Oct 2017)

You can then drill down on each heading:


----------



## Purple (5 Oct 2017)

I think this was posted here last year. Great site though.

I do think they should change the title to "Where tax payers money goes" since so many people don't pay any


----------



## michaelm (5 Oct 2017)

Purple said:


> I do think they should change the title to "Where tax payers money goes" since so many people don't pay any


I think everyone pays VAT.


----------



## Firefly (5 Oct 2017)

Sobering site!

So, in a time of exceptionally interest rates we are paying 6.4bn per annum on debt servicing payments. 

In relative terms, we are spending 3.5 times more on servicing our national debt than we spend on transport!!! 

Living beyond our means, especially since 2008 is starting to bite. I shudder to think what would/will happen should interest rates start to rise even slightly.

Given the ever falling numbers at work in farming, why do we spend 1.5bn on farming? Almost the same as transport. 

29c out of every 1 euro the government spends goes on Social Protection. Somebody really needs to do a deep-dive on this!!


----------



## rob oyle (5 Oct 2017)

Firefly said:


> Given the ever falling numbers at work in farming, why do we spend 1.5bn on farming? Almost the same as transport.


Therein lies the strength of the agri lobby groups. And remember, this does not reflect the EU's CAP spending on agriculture!


----------

